# Looking for a Midwife - Help!



## sledd (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey all,

We just moved here from the states, and my wife is 20 weeks pregnant. We need a midwife, like yesterday! The only problem is that the one her doctor referred us to is fully booked up. Can anyone recommend a midwife, hopefully in the Pijp area?


----------



## Alexianevia (Nov 26, 2015)

*midwifes*

Hi dear..

We are also in this sitaution.. but after hiring the services of best midwifes, our problem was solved and now i'm happy and mother of girl child. She is now 2 years old..

We were lucky enough to meet Molly and Monica during their time at the Sanctuary. We had a heart breaking experience with our first pregnancy and their care went above and beyond! The emotional support we received was so unexpected, but needed. There is no way we would have had such support in a traditional medical setting.

I had a normal healthy pregnancy and even tho I was only in their care for 7 weeks I felt completely safe. I went into labor 6 days before my due date Sunday morning. I waited until my contractions felt "real" and called up Monica. She listened to my contraction on the phone and said they were on their way. 

The pregnancy and birth of my daughter have been the most powerful and most positive experiences that have. I am forever transformed for the better by these experiences and I am so thankful to the women of the LA Midwife collective for being my guides and guardians through them.


I know i m too late for reply but for next time you can contact them...


----------



## DannyBlijenburg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,

The Dutch word for midwife is 'verloskundige'. I searched on Google for 'verloskundige de pijp amsterdam' and I found Praktijk Astrid Limburg and Witsenkade verloskundigen. I know this answer comes far too late but I thought let's give some advice for the next time  

Kind regards, 

Danny Blijenburg


----------

